# Axles on a '64 Impala



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

O.k so i've been hearing stories of Axles coming out of rear-ends on Impalas while riding. I was told that there was something you can do to prevent this. Something about welding the axle somewhere. Can someone help me out with some advice on this? Also will i have to do this if i don't have hydros in my ride yet? I do have a partially wrapped frme though (I'm concerned about the weight on the axles due to the reinforcing).


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah i wanna know cause mine came out on mine a year ago scared the shit out of me


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

you can tack weld them in but they usually dont last. best just to do a nine inch or a tacoma rear end conversion.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ford nine inch out of a 70 f100 cut down and all the mounts welded on


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 7 2007, 06:33 PM~6928313
> *ford nine inch out of a 70 f100 cut down and all the mounts welded on
> 
> 
> ...


nice, how did you figure where the brackets went, did u make a jig?????


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jan 7 2007, 04:58 PM~6927668
> *O.k so i've been hearing stories of Axles coming out of rear-ends on Impalas while riding. I was told that there was something you can do to prevent this. Something about welding the axle somewhere. Can someone help me out with some advice on this? Also will i have to do this if i don't have hydros in my ride yet? I do have a partially wrapped frme though (I'm concerned about the weight on the axles due to the reinforcing).
> *


If you reinforce the rearend housing it should stop the axles from popping out, the reason they pop out is cause with all the weight of batts and shit, the rearend actually flexes..........then...........POP! out comes an axle.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 7 2007, 11:58 PM~6929800
> *nice, how did you figure where the brackets went, did u make a jig?????
> *


the guy that shortened it for me did all of it narowed it welded the brackets and cut down the axels but he is a grumpy old hot rod dude always pissed off about something


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jan 7 2007, 05:58 PM~6927668
> *O.k so i've been hearing stories of Axles coming out of rear-ends on Impalas while riding. I was told that there was something you can do to prevent this. Something about welding the axle somewhere. Can someone help me out with some advice on this? Also will i have to do this if i don't have hydros in my ride yet? I do have a partially wrapped frme though (I'm concerned about the weight on the axles due to the reinforcing).
> *



Ford 9" no problems :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

I have always Put 4 hot welds on each keeper and never had a problem.. all i had to do to get them off was use a airchisle and then carefully grind off the weld smooth.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 7 2007, 10:40 PM~6930703
> *Ford 9" no problems  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you got a trailing arm bushing issue though.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

drill through the retainer, thread it, and put in a set screw. that'll keep the retainer in place and keep the axle from sliding out.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 8 2007, 05:10 AM~6931343
> *drill through the retainer, thread it, and put in a set screw.  that'll keep the retainer in place and keep the axle from sliding out.
> *



Give it up for Tuna. If you are gonna keep the 64 axle housing then you have to drill and tap the retaining ring. Welding weakens the axle shaft and eventually will shear off. Your best bet is the ford 9 in. It is exspensive to do but worth it.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jan 7 2007, 05:58 PM~6927668
> * will i have to do this if i don't have hydros in my ride yet? I do have a partially wrapped frme though (I'm concerned about the weight on the axles due to the reinforcing).
> *


?????
 :dunno:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 8 2007, 06:10 AM~6931343
> *drill through the retainer, thread it, and put in a set screw.  that'll keep the retainer in place and keep the axle from sliding out.
> *



That is way better then welding it..Do yall put loc tite to hold the set screw?


Just wondering..?

Mark


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

It's funny that u'll think it want come out on a 9'',cause they will. Maybe not all the way out and fucking up your quarters,but far enough that u can't get any pull out of it,usually on the passanger side.Lincoln Vesilles w/disc.There's no clip in them either,but with alittle impervising u can prevent.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive put small tacks on mine with no problems :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 8 2007, 07:59 AM~6931488
> *Give it up for Tuna.  If you are gonna keep the 64 axle housing then you have to drill and tap the retaining ring.  Welding weakens the axle shaft and eventually will shear off.  Your best bet is the ford 9 in.  It is exspensive to do but worth it.
> *


I learned that shit from you mang. you gonna be lowriding again ever?


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

i have always spot welded three spots on the keeper never had any problems


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

*Do not weld on any axle period* ! We broke 3 axles on my boys car by using the tack methode. Do it as Tuna suggested, it's much safer.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 8 2007, 03:30 PM~6934666
> *I learned that shit from you mang.  you gonna be lowriding again ever?
> *


 Yeah. I am back at it. I just started on a new frame this weekend. It is gonna be awhile but I will be back. I am gonna do a clean street hopper. I need to get with you about doing some chrome. And of course I will keep it O.G. on the axle with the drilled and tapped retaining rings.

Marcustoms- yes use loctite on those set screws, you dont want those coming out.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 8 2007, 03:10 AM~6931343
> *drill through the retainer, thread it, and put in a set screw.  that'll keep the retainer in place and keep the axle from sliding out.
> *


I have to be honest, this sounds like a great method, and I personally didn't know about it. Tuna it would be much appreciated if you or someone, could post a picture to help me and any other peeps out, cause i just got my rearend chromed and I'm buildin up my 62, with the factory rearend and I dont want that shit happening. Thanks


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

I use to have this problem several times and even more problems after welding them. between my old '64 and my '63 Ive went through 12 axles and 2 whole rearends. I'd put 3 small tack welds and eventually the axle shaft would break right in half. The best thing to do if you want to keep the stock rearend is reinforce the housiing real good to keep it from flexing and run the moser alloy steel axles. They are expensive but they are the ticket. I will put them in every Impala I build from here on out without question. They were just over $500 shipped and if you tell them its for a lowider they will even take the back seal off of the bearing and press two keeper rings on for you instead of one. I did mine about a year ago and (knock on wood) No problems! I know Tim (oldschool1957) did his the same way and no more problems for him either. Good luck w/ yours!


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Currie Enterp. got some good ones too.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 8 2007, 11:13 AM~6932992
> *That is way better then welding it..Do yall put loc tite to hold the set screw?
> Just wondering..?
> 
> ...


no set scews on this style.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

The set screw is the best idea for the stock axle although I have mine tacked in place. I firmly believe that the axles tend to slide out more if you're 3 wheelin' alot or have 6 or more batteries in the back. The heavier you run your rear end, the higher the probability the axle will slide out.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I put a 2 pump 4 battery setup in my boys 62 for his first setup and the passenger axle slid out the first day he drove it, so it's not always wieght.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2007, 03:17 PM~6945352
> *I put a 2 pump 4 battery setup in my boys 62 for his first setup and the passenger axle slid out the first day he drove it, so it's not always wieght.
> *


I have had 2 impalas, that were 3 wheeled and hopped hard, the rearends were stock and never had problems, no mods to the axles or nothing, both had 8 batts.

But I'm not willing to risk it on my deuce, and its got all chrome undies, and I'm flaking the belly, so could you please tell me exactly or even better show me a pic where to place the set screw. thanks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Good topic. Pics would be extremely helpfull tho.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms+Jan 8 2007, 11:13 AM~6932992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless this is what this dude was reffering to... u have to make mods to use the set screw. its not a stock thing.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

sorry no pics. I had some on my computer at my last job but have since moved on from that company. Heres an easy way to describe what to do. Find the bearing. Locate the retaining ring next to the bearing. Drill a hole through the ring and slightly into the axle. You will have to use a hardened bit to even dent the axle. Tap the retaining ring. Put a champher on the the set screw (angle the tip). then loctite and screw it in.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn good


----------



## 64choco (Nov 7, 2005)

please try to get some pictures :worship: :worship:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64choco_@Jan 12 2007, 11:19 PM~6975987
> *please try to get some pictures :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You don't need pictures, once you pull the axle out, you'll see the collar we're talking about pressed on to the axle. All you need to do from there is drill/tap the collar and axle


----------



## lowpoke (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2007, 04:17 PM~6945352
> *I put a 2 pump 4 battery setup in my boys 62 for his first setup and the passenger axle slid out the first day he drove it, so it's not always wieght.
> *



I had this happen three times in a twelve month period on my '64. I always thought it was the offset of my rims though, not the weight. (Although I'm sure more weight doesn't help.)


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

good topic,does someone have pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 7 2007, 11:51 PM~6930795
> *looks like you got a trailing arm bushing issue though.
> *



I'd rather replace 1 bushing once a year than have my axle walk out on me and tear up my whole undercarraige and buckle my quarter. That comes from powering up a 3 wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

the stock impala axle is hit and miss,some get away for years other's get fuk'd right away,my first one whent 3 months into the summer,2-1/2 hours away from home,and a 300 dollar tow bill...(canadian)!...my boy jus broke an axle on his 9'' 2 month's ago,4 pump 14 batt,beat's the living shit outa tha car,but if i can give any body any advice,9'' 9'' 9'',his is a rare case,he goe's around corner's as if he jus robbed a bank.


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 5 2007, 12:02 PM~7179560
> *the stock impala axle is hit and miss,some get away for years other's get fuk'd right away,my first one whent 3 months into the summer,2-1/2 hours away from home,and a 300 dollar tow bill...(canadian)!...my boy jus broke an axle on his 9'' 2 month's ago,4 pump 14 batt,beat's the living shit outa tha car,but if i can give any body any advice,9'' 9'' 9'',his is a rare case,he goe's around corner's as if he jus robbed a bank.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Tuna_Sammich said:


> drill through the retainer, thread it, and put in a set screw. that'll keep the retainer in place and keep the axle from sliding out.


 old topic but does any one have pics of this??


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

Dont weld it. Set screws will slip off. This is the only way IMO..Moser heavy duty 9" hardened alloy axles, big bearings. I tried everything finally bucked up and paid for the right shit.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

You bucked up and bought the right shit but got a bungee strap holdin your hose???:dunno:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

It's the good bungee cord though. lol

But seriously, Back on topic, when the axle slides out, is it the "C" Clip that's popping out allowing it to slide out?


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

Thats right it is the good one. Been on there for 10yrs..longer than caddyking has had his license!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

caddyking said:


> You bucked up and bought the right shit but got a bungee strap holdin your hose???:dunno:


:roflmao:


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

chairmnofthboard said:


> It's the good bungee cord though. lol
> 
> But seriously, Back on topic, when the axle slides out, is it the "C" Clip that's popping out allowing it to slide out?


Actually on the early 60's impala rear ends there is no c-clip, it is a pressed on retainer ring after the bearing..which slides off with the weight in the trunk and weak design of the rear end, it lets the axle, wheel and all come sliding out of the housing..happened to me at 70mph popped the tire on the quarter panel..disaster..but I got it to the side and had to deck it home. I've tried to weld them on in many different ways, but they always break at the weld. I was running 12 batts and 4 pumps so there was alot of weight. I tried the set screw idea they just slid out.


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:


Lol...Manitoba..lol


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

MD64IMP said:


> Actually on the early 60's impala rear ends there is no c-clip, it is a pressed on retainer ring after the bearing..which slides off with the weight in the trunk and weak design of the rear end, it lets the axle, wheel and all come sliding out of the housing..happened to me at 70mph popped the tire on the quarter panel..disaster..but I got it to the side and had to deck it home. I've tried to weld them on in many different ways, but they always break at the weld. I was running 12 batts and 4 pumps so there was alot of weight. I tried the set screw idea they just slid out.


Sounds like you've gone through this before. Do you happen to have any pictures? Maybe I can machine a simple solution for everyone, If there's a way.


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

I know if you reinforce the stock housing really well that can solve the problem..I had already chromed mine so I was done before I started. I tried machining a small/tighter retaining ring but that too didn't work. The design and overall weak rear end is the problem. Going to a 9" or toyoto rear end is really the only solution if you want to keep the somewhat stock look. And do this...


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

MD64IMP said:


> I know if you reinforce the stock housing really well that can solve the problem..I had already chromed mine so I was done before I started. I tried machining a small/tighter retaining ring but that too didn't work. The design and overall weak rear end is the problem. Going to a 9" or toyoto rear end is really the only solution if you want to keep the somewhat stock look. And do this...



Sounds like you're right. What's the point of making something a little better, when that little better still isn't good enough.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

im building my roller now and the one thing ive heard from the OG's of impala building around me is just get rid of the the impala rearend dnt fuck around wit it!!! and fuck welding your axles wit a 50/50 chance of something happening everytime you behind the wheel. spend a lil more money now on changing the rearend or spend the money later on paint, a quarter, a wheel, and of course that same rearend later :no:


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

chairmnofthboard said:


> unds like you're right. What's the point of making something a little better, when that little better still isn't good enough.


Well put.


----------



## jayscustoms (Dec 31, 2008)

sup im building a 64 ss this my first build so u saying swap rearends any help shit ill take it lol


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

jayscustoms said:


> sup im building a 64 ss this my first build so u saying swap rearends any help shit ill take it lol


One of the best investments you can make if you are planning to drive the car, especially at highway speeds. Serious three wheels with confidence..you dont want to slide or break an axle..trust me its not fun or cheap. There a few places like Moser, Black magic hyd and Currie which can do it..make sure you give them the width you want taking into account weather or not youre gonna run skirts or not..measure your housing width and specify..I ordered a Moser, told them it was for a 64 impala. The set up I got was a 1/4" too wide on both sides. Since I am running reverse 13's this makes a difference, it rubbed both wheel Wells. Woild not have mattered if it was for a stock or hot rod build. So tell them your specs. 

OR..you could source a 78 Lincoln Versailles 9" rear end with disk brakes this stock set up is the right width, works well, looks almost stock, I would do some reinforcing..but I hear they dont need it. BUT..you will have to have impala mounts welded on the brakes and bearings gone through and internals checked out. They are a little scarce but they pop up once in a while.

Also now would be the time for you to figure out what type of upper set up you are going with..wish bone, y-bone (see my pics above) or stock pan hard bar...I do not like the pan hard bar for the reason that it kicks the rear end over to the left when you go up..drive like shit and hard on the rear end at higher speeds. Thats up to you and what you are going to with your ride, stock, show or street.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

MD64IMP said:


> Thats right it is the good one. Been on there for 10yrs..longer than caddyking has had his license!!


FYI, I've had my license for 17 years. Regardless, that's a bad ass strap for 10 years of service, lol.


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

caddyking said:


> FYI, I've had my license for 17 years. Regardless, that's a bad ass strap for 10 years of service, lol.


All I can say is it was needed at the time in a pinch...and never came off. Lol I guess I could do something about it..but hey why mess with it now..lol..I got other things to add..like a 44" moonroof..hopefully soon..


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I BELIVE U CAN ALSO USE A 8IN FORD REAR END ITS AS STRONG AS 9 IN FORD BUT SMALLER, THE 8 IN FORD COMES IN MUSTANGS SO MAYBE U DONT NEED TO HAVE THEM CUT, (FOX BODY MUSTANG) MEASURE TO MAKE SURE!!!:yes:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i put moser axles in a impala then sold to a guy from portland..he drove it to portland from spokane no problems going 75-80 the whole way..it had 8 batts!


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

red chev said:


> i put moser axles in a impala then sold to a guy from portland..he drove it to portland from spokane no problems going 75-80 the whole way..it had 8 batts!


Nice!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

chairmnofthboard said:


> Sounds like you've gone through this before. Do you happen to have any pictures? Maybe I can machine a simple solution for everyone, If there's a way.


 a better retainer ring!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> I BELIVE U CAN ALSO USE A 8IN FORD REAR END ITS AS STRONG AS 9 IN FORD BUT SMALLER, THE 8 IN FORD COMES IN MUSTANGS SO MAYBE U DONT NEED TO HAVE THEM CUT, (FOX BODY MUSTANG) MEASURE TO MAKE SURE!!!:yes:


The 8.8 rearend has strong gears and fairly strong axles, however the housing is still a passenger car housing which is not as strong as a truck 9" housing. The 8.8 are also ugly as hell with a cast center section and diff cover. You can't beat the look of a front loader housing on a custom car.


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

OUTHOPU said:


> The 8.8 rearend has strong gears and fairly strong axles, however the housing is still a passenger car housing which is not as strong as a truck 9" housing. The 8.8 are also ugly as hell with a cast center section and diff cover. You can't beat the look of a front loader housing on a custom car.


True fact right there...lol


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

good to know, i figure since they were used in some racing streeth cars maybe it was strong but i see what ur saying :wow:, nothing like the bullet proof rear end(9")


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> good to know, i figure since they were used in some racing streeth cars maybe it was strong but i see what ur saying :wow:, nothing like the bullet proof rear end(9")


The strength we need in an axle and housing is different. We need to prevent parts from shearing and or bending from a heavy load. Race cars need to prevent axles from twisting and gears from failing due to torque and horsepower.


----------

